# K&n Cold Air Intake - Update



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

I put the K&N Cold Air Intake on the 'burb before I drove to Mexico and then on to Paso Robles. The results? I went from getting 7 mpg while pulling the 31 RQS to 9 mpg! A 28.6% increase (if I did the math right).

I went from 11.5mpg freeway, no trailer, to 14.8mpg. Again, a 28.7% increase. With the cost of gas in CA as much as my car payment, I will make up the cost of the air intake in no time!

Around town driving did not vary much. Partly, b/c I like to step on the pedal! HARD! But coming back from CA to AZ (650 miles) I avg'd about 14.8. And that was going up the Tehachapi route. For those who don't know, that is a LOT of uphill driving.

I average about 75 mph while driving, too. I was soooo happy.

Anyway, just an update as some of you requested.

azthroop
(now in CA)


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

Did the same thing to the Excursion about a year ago. I too saw the MPG and the power go up. It also sounds pretty good coupled with the flowmaster........









Kirk


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They seem to work great on gassers, but don't use them on a diesel.

I hear they let to big of particles through that will kill a turbo on a diesel.

We have [email protected] filters in every other vehicle we have owned.

Steve


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

That is amazing...How much if I may ask. I am interested in modding my truck with that kind of improvement









Thor


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> They seem to work great on gassers, but don't use them on a diesel.
> 
> I hear they let to big of particles through that will kill a turbo on a diesel.
> 
> ...


x2, it's not the particles they pull though but the oil used to filter the particles that can build up on the Turbo and throw them out of balance, end result is a caked turbo spinning many many RPM's out of round and hitting the turbo housing and breaking the fins.

Great filters on gas engines, non turboed (sp?).

Bill.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

I wonder how it would work on my 2006 expedition?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> They work fine on turbo diesels if...IF, you don't over oil them.


I have to think the oil isn't doing any good things for the MAF sensor, either.

Sluggo


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Thor - I got if from AutoAnything.com for $215 with free shipping. It took about 20-30 minutes to put on. Very simple.

With the price for gas going up, I may have an even shorter payback period!

For the other comments, oiling seems to be the tricky part. Not too much, but enough to capture the dirt. Mine is still fairly clean, but will probably clean it in another month to so.

And yes, this coupled with my Flowmaster exhaust sounds great. My DW thinks otherwise, but the those with the testosterone always turn their head to look!

The power band is better too. It always seemed like the 8.1L was trying to suck the air through a little straw. Now, and even my DW agreed, it just really picks right up.

azthroop


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> They work fine on turbo diesels if...IF, you don't over oil them.


I had one on my Cummins for just over a month, and after finding dust in the intake tube, after the filter, I bagged it for an Amsoil microfiber dry filter.......better airflow and no oil to worry about, no dust coming through, and just blow it out with compressed air once in awhile.

I still have the K&N drop in filter if anyone is interested in it...









Steve


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> They work fine on turbo diesels if...IF, you don't over oil them.


I had one on my Cummins for just over a month, and after finding dust in the intake tube, after the filter, I bagged it for an Amsoil microfiber dry filter.......better airflow and no oil to worry about, no dust coming through, and just blow it out with compressed air once in awhile.

I still have the K&N drop in filter if anyone is interested in it...









Steve
[/quote]

Not to rain on anyones parade, but years back after reading an independant study on air filters I took my K&N out and pitched them in the trash. 
Dyno results show on a Duramax that the K&N makes no more power than the stock filter, apparently the turbo compensates for the lower airflow and better filtration of the stock unit. All things equal a cold air intake will help more than a filter change. 
Any reusable filter that is overoiled will cause problems no matter what brand it is.

Scott


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Thats our next MOD to the gasser truck - we did the Superchip - K & N Filter is next. We are also considering doing the gas areator / diffuser thingy.... anything to get a couple more miles per gallon on the beast!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

That's much more gain than what K&N claims in its own advertising, so makes me wonder how dirty/clogged/restricted your OEM filter was????







Several years ago I put a K&N kit on my Silverado small block 305, and didn't see any appreciable difference.

Regardless, glad to see you are up to NINE







towing and 14,8 freeway







.

Makes me feel better about my 100% stock Duramax !


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Jim congrats on the big improvement! I'd be one of those guys turning their head to see what was making that nice "big block" rumble.

-CC


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

So it improved the mileage on the big block...hhmmm, I may have to run and get one of those since we have the same year and engine. You can be my R+D department.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

GoVols said:


> That's much more gain than what K&N claims in its own advertising, so makes me wonder how dirty/clogged/restricted your OEM filter was????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My previous 'drop-in' filter was also a K&N, but it just replaced the OEM filter. Same box, etc. I kept it clean with the cleaner and oil so I feel comfortable that there was a true increase.

I did keep the original equipment just in case my wife can't stand the beautiful music it makes, but she uses it (four kids, their equipment and a dog) she has final say. However, with gas going up, I think I will be able to keep it for a while.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I replaced the OEM filter only in my DuraMax with K&N filter. Couldn't see spending 200+$ on the whole package. Auto parts guy said I would see 2-3 mpg increase. No such luck. It looks to me like I lost 1-2MPG







. Good thing I kept the OEM filter element. Has just under 25K on it and it's going back in the truck.
Oh, and by the way, I still am getting less than 10mpg pulling the trailer.







Not pulling mpg is up around 17-18







(without K&N filter).
david


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Have one on my Jeep Grand Cherokee V8. sounds good!. a little bit better mileage, not much.


----------

